# Toccata Classics Release of Music For Alfred Hitchcock



## sdtom

http://sdtom.wordpress.com/2014/09/05/music-for-alfred-hitchcockcompilation/

I've listened to several and I think that this one is the best of the lot. Mauceri and the Danish National Symphony are at their finest.
Tom


----------

